# FPS Probleme im Raid



## Remaire (11. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffy's,

ich habe mir vor einem Monat einen neues Notebook gekauft, welches um einiges besser als mein alter PC ist. Trotzdem habe ich im teilweise Raid nur an die 20-30 FPS.
Hat einer vielleicht ein paar gute und *sinnvolle *Tipps?

Notebook - *Dell XPS 15*
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home 64 bit
Prozesssor: Intel® Core&#8482; i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M, 2 GB

WoW-Settings
Alles Ultra bis auf Shadow (Gut)
Direct X 11
Vollbild
Kein Dreifach-Buffering

Was ich etwas komische finde das Spiele wie Mass Effect 3 & Battlefield 3 auf Ultra 100% laufen.

Auch komisch finde ich das ich im Taskmanger immer bis zu 30% Ram Auslastung habe (Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem alten PC nie)


----------



## Dagonzo (11. April 2012)

Spielst du im normalen Vollbild oder Fenstermodus (Vollbild)?


----------



## Remaire (11. April 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Spielst du im normalen Vollbild oder Fenstermodus (Vollbild)?


Vollbild


----------



## Larmina (11. April 2012)

Mal so ein paar neugierige Fragen...
Spielst du mit den Nativen Grafiktreibern von Win7 oder mit dem echten Grakatreiber?
Was macht deine Latenz während dem Raid?
Tritt das Problem auch bei anderen Spieleransammlungen auf wie z.b. Orgrimmar oder Stormwind?
Was hast du bei "Projizierte Texturen" stehen? (Ich vermute mal wild ins blaue, dass in zusammenspiel mit den Schatten das kräftig Grafikkartenleistung kosten könnte, da ja Schatten berechnet werden müssen, plus ob sie mit einem charakter kollidieren..)

Das wäre fürs erste alles

So long


----------



## Remaire (11. April 2012)

- Ich benutze den Grafikkartentreiber von Nvidia
- Die Latenz bleibt während des Raids gleich
- In OG zwischen 40-59
- Projizierte Texturen: Aktiviert


----------



## ellwood (12. April 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter, hat mir auf meinem Notebook jedenfalls ein Frames mehr gebracht:

Multi-Core Cpu Architecture and WoW / Lag and Graphical tweaks...Guide


----------



## Phribos (12. April 2012)

Ellwood, Dein Link führt wieder ins Buffed-Forum.

Gruß
Phribos


----------



## Remaire (12. April 2012)

ellwood schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter, hat mir auf meinem Notebook jedenfalls ein Frames mehr gebracht:
> 
> Multi-Core Cpu Architecture and WoW / Lag and Graphical tweaks...Guide



Danke für den Link jedoch sind diese Veränderungen/Einstellung teilweise schon so eingestellt gewesen.


----------



## Remaire (12. April 2012)

Vertikal-Synch: Aus
Sonneneinstrahlung: Aus
Schattenqualität: Gut
Flüssigkeitsdetails: Niedrig

Sonst alles Ultra dann habe ich schonmal 100 FPS wenn ich mich nicht bewege.
In den teilen von OG wo nicht viel los ist sind es dann zwischen 85-90.
Da wo viel los ist sind es dann 45-60.

Naja mal gucken wie es heute Abend im Raid aussieht.

Aber kann eventuell jemand was zu den 40% Auslastung sagen die ich oben schon einmal angesprochen habe wenn ich überhaupt nichts mache.
(Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. April 2012)

Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du den?

Das von dir genannte Laptop gibt es mit 2 verschiedene Displays, ein mal mit 1366x768 und einem mit 1920x1080. Wenn es die letztere Auflösung wäre, würde mich das nicht wundern, da die GT540M nicht gerade eine Highend-Spielegrafikkarte ist und mit FullHD deutlich überfordert wäre...

GT540M


----------



## Larmina (12. April 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Aber kann eventuell jemand was zu den 40% Auslastung sagen die ich oben schon einmal angesprochen habe wenn ich überhaupt nichts mache.
> (Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home)


Öffne dazu mal deinen Taskmanager (Strg+alt+entf), geh auf den Reiter Prozesse, ordne nach Arbeitsspeicher, und schau dir mal die Prozesse an die da laufen bzw poste den Screenshot mit den obersten Prozessen, vielleicht läuft da im Hintergrund irgendwelcher Mist.


----------



## mristau (12. April 2012)

Bei 4GB sind die 30-40% ca. 1,2-1,6GB
WoW selbst kann schon knapp 1GB Speicher nutzen, daher ist das eigtl ganz normal, da ist es auch unerheblich, ob man grad im Raid ist, oder nur in ner Stadt sitzt oder Mats farmt


----------



## Caps-lock (12. April 2012)

> Battlefield 3 auf Ultra 100% laufen.



Nenn mich nen Ketzer, aber ich kann nicht glauben, dass Battlefield 3 mit einer 540m bei dir auf Ultra läuft, denn die Benchmarks schon bei mittleren Detaillevel grad mal 20-25 FPS sagen.

http://www.notebookc...-3.65354.0.html

Deine Frames mit der Graka klingen ansich normal.

Die 540m ist eben nur ne Mittelklassegraka und in nem Notebook mit nem I5 bist du da bei 600 Euro.
Und ich denke nicht, dass der I5 dann wirklich derart stark die Graka limitiert, dass du mit nem I7 deutlich mehr FPS in Spielen hast.


----------



## Remaire (12. April 2012)

Lilith schrieb:


> Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du den?
> 
> Das von dir genannte Laptop gibt es mit 2 verschiedene Displays, ein mal mit 1366x768 und einem mit 1920x1080. Wenn es die letztere Auflösung wäre, würde mich das nicht wundern, da die GT540M nicht gerade eine Highend-Spielegrafikkarte ist und mit FullHD deutlich überfordert wäre...
> 
> GT540M



1366x768




Larmina schrieb:


> Öffne dazu mal deinen Taskmanager (Strg+alt+entf), geh auf den Reiter Prozesse, ordne nach Arbeitsspeicher, und schau dir mal die Prozesse an die da laufen bzw poste den Screenshot mit den obersten Prozessen, vielleicht läuft da im Hintergrund irgendwelcher Mist.


----------



## eMJay (12. April 2012)

Wie Caps schon sagte du wirst mir dem Laptop nicht mehr haben.

ganz neben bei mach mal TuneUp runter das macht alles nur noch schlimmer....


Was für Addons sind am laufen???

Ich selber hab auf einem i5 mit einer 5850 in Raids auch nicht mehr und die 5850 ist etwas stärker als die 540M. Allerdings mit eine auflösung 1600x900.
Das alles auf diesem Gerät: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Aspire-7745G-Notebook.31516.0.html


----------



## Teena (12. April 2012)

Hi,
ich habe folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
- (bei WoW) Im Fenster Modusspielen und dann auf Vollbiild zoomen ist schneller als reines Vollbild
- Addons die dauerhaft aktiv sind im Raid deaktiveren, z.b. Damage-Zählende Addons, diese verbrauchen viel Rechenpower
- Im Raid schalte ich viele grafische Effekte aus, im 10er geht das alles noch sehr gut mit Ultra Einstellung, aber im 25er wird es bei vielen Effekten schon langsam/teilweise ruckelig
- Schalte Applikationen im Hintergrund aus, z.B. muss der Virenscanner nicht seinen kompletten Lauf machen, wenn ich gerade am spielen bin


----------



## Remaire (12. April 2012)

Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit den aufgaben der einzelnen Komponeten aus aber würde das ganze irgendwas ändern wenn ich von 4GB auf 8GB erhöhen würde?


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. April 2012)

Nein, deine Grafikkarte limitiert ganz klar, da hilft mehr Arbeitsspeicher nicht (mehr als 4GB ist zum zocken sowieso imo unnötig)

Schau mal in der NVidia-Systemsteuerung nach was du da für eine Qualitätseinstellugn gewählt hast. Außerdem würd ich für Raids die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben, bei dem Gefetze sieht man doch eh kaum nen Unterschied.


----------



## Remaire (12. April 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Nein, deine Grafikkarte limitiert ganz klar, da hilft mehr Arbeitsspeicher nicht (mehr als 4GB ist zum zocken sowieso imo unnötig)
> 
> Schau mal in der NVidia-Systemsteuerung nach was du da für eine Qualitätseinstellugn gewählt hast. Außerdem würd ich für Raids die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben, bei dem Gefetze sieht man doch eh kaum nen Unterschied.



Falls du die Bildeinstellungen mit Vorschau anpassen meinst dann: "Die 3D-Anwendung entscheiden lassen".


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. April 2012)

Dann sind nur die Parameter die du in WoW einstellst entscheidend, wie gesagt einfach mal auf Mittel oder so zurückschrauben, während des Raids.


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2012)

Hmm, mir fallen da ein paar Sachen mit Fragezeichen ein ...

Meinst Du wirklich, Du benötigst TuneUp Utilities ?
Ich selber benutze es seit Version 2010 nicht mehr.

Wozu benötigst Du Schatten im Raid auf gut?
Schraub sie lieber ganz runter!

Was ist bei Dir mit DirectX 11 in WoW?
Es war mal so, daß man daß man das zwar in Wow einstellen konnte, es aber nicht dauerhaft gespeichert wurde.
Dem musste man etwas per Eintrag in eine WoW Datei abändern.
Ich weiß nicht, wie das heute funktioniert, ob es überhaupt funktioniert.

Dann habe ich mal nach 2 bei aufgelisteten Prozessen geschaut (igfxtray + igfxpers)
Diese 2 Prozesse, soweit ich das gelesen habe, müssen nicht bei Systemstart mitgestartet werden.
Und sie betreffen eigentlich auch nur nen bestimmten Chipsatz, den inter 810er.
Ist denn Dein Chipsatz solch einer (kenn mich selbst da nicht aus)?

Was ist eigentlich dieses SynTPEnh (Synaptic TouchPad Enhancements)?
Hat das was mit nem Smart oder iPhone zu tun?
Wenn ja, hatte nicht neulich hier erst jemand Problem mit PC + Handy und daher FPS Einbrüche?

Sorry - und ich bezeifle auch sehr stark, daß Du BF3 auf Ultra 100% spielen kannst, 
wenn Du es noch lange nicht mit Wow schaffst.


----------



## Remaire (12. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hmm, mir fallen da ein paar Sachen mit Fragezeichen ein ...
> 
> Meinst Du wirklich, Du benötigst TuneUp Utilities ?
> Ich selber benutze es seit Version 2010 nicht mehr.
> ...


Hallo Xidish,

nein ich brauche Tune Up nicht habe es nur gestern raufgemacht um einmal alles aufzuräumen.

Das mit den Schatten ausmachen probier ich mal.
DirectX 11 ist aktiviert und auch gespeichert steht so zumindestens in der WTF Config Datei.

Das mit den beiden Prozessen igfxtray + igfxpers werde ich mal nach gucken.
Das SynTPEnh ist glaube ich einfach für das TouchPad von meinem Notebook.

Battlefield 3 läuft auf Ultra wirlich 100%.
Das einzige was ich deaktivert habe ist dieses MotionBlur weil ich davon Kirre werde :

Danke für die Tipps werde ich alle mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Larmina (13. April 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Dann sind nur die Parameter die du in WoW einstellst entscheidend, wie gesagt einfach mal auf Mittel oder so zurückschrauben, während des Raids.


Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe was die einzelnen parameter machen, müsste er sogar einfach nur die projizierten Texturen kleiner schrauben/ausmachen, und die FPS sollte sich wieder einigermaßen normalisieren


----------



## Varitu (13. April 2012)

Bei den FPS sei noch dazu gesagt, aß er nicht angegeben hat wieviel AA&AF er eingestellt hat. Das kann nochmal massiv Leistung fressen. Ansonsten wurde shcon alles gesagt, Graka limitiert dein System, dies Tuneup Programm macht nur Probleme. 
Hab das letztens bei meinem vater runtergeschmissen. Er sich das gekauft *Damn*, und wundert sich warum ein paar Proggis nciht mehr alfuen. nachgeschaut, ach Tuneup deaktiviert den Dienst nach start einfach automatisch. Tolles Programm. *kopfschuettel*

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Remaire (15. April 2012)

So nochmal danke für die ganzen Antworten.
Ich denke mal es ist einfach wenn ich einfach mal einen Screenshot von meinen Einstellungen mache.

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist welche Auswirkungen die Einstellungen *Maximale-Vordergrund-FPS* & *Maximale-Hintergrund-FPS haben*.

@Xidish ich habe nun die beiden Prozesse (igfxtray + igfxpers) aus dem Autostart entfernt hatte jedoch keine Negativen Auswirkungen außer das ich das Gefühl hatte das dieser schneller fertig war (zum benutzen).

SyntTPEnh ist wie ich schon geschrieben hatte für mein Touchpad bzw. für die Extra Einstellung wie Scrollen und Vergrößern/Verkleinern.

Mich würde aber noch einmal im allgemeinen Interessieren ob sich eine Erweiterung auf 8GB nicht doch lohnt. Da die Auslastung des Arbeitsspeichers schon im normal Betrieb (wenn ich gar nichts mache) bei 40-50% liegt.


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2012)

Wow braucht auch mit 12Gb Ram nicht mehr als 1,3GB.... das ist bei mir so. Meistens hängt es so bei 1GB rum. 
Also es bring nichts.
Deine Grafikkarte ist einfach zu schwach.

Was hast du für Addons sind am laufen, die können vorallem im Raid 10-20 Fps ausmachen. Vorallem DMG-Meter macht extrem viel aus.

Mach mal Multisampling auf 1x und Texturfilter runter.
Vert sync. "an" mehr als 60 fps brauchst du nicht. Heizt den Laptop nur unnötig auf.
Dreifachbuffering auch "an"


----------



## Remaire (15. April 2012)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Wow braucht auch mit 12Gb Ram nicht mehr als 1,3GB.... das ist bei mir so. Meistens hängt es so bei 1GB rum.
> Also es bring nichts.


Ich meinte auch im Allgemeinen nicht für WoW.

Das mit den Einstellungen werde ich mal probieren. Danke


----------



## eMJay (16. April 2012)

Für Video/Photo bearbeitung ja sonst nicht wirklich.


----------



## Colder (16. April 2012)

Hi,

meine Freundin war ihr rechner in den 25er Raids auch zu langsam.
Mir hat das Tool GPU-Z gut gefallen, es zeigt auf wieviel Last auf der Grafikkarte liegt, wie sehr sie ausgelastet wird.
Vielleicht schaust du dir das mal an. Unter dem Tab "Sensors" findest du die Temperatur, Taktfrequenz der Karte des Speichers und halt auch die GPL Last.....


----------



## eMJay (16. April 2012)

Benutzt du eigentlich die 64Bit oder 32Bit Version?


----------



## Remaire (17. April 2012)

Colder schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Freundin war ihr rechner in den 25er Raids auch zu langsam.
> Mir hat das Tool GPU-Z gut gefallen, es zeigt auf wieviel Last auf der Grafikkarte liegt, wie sehr sie ausgelastet wird.
> Vielleicht schaust du dir das mal an. Unter dem Tab "Sensors" findest du die Temperatur, Taktfrequenz der Karte des Speichers und halt auch die GPL Last.....


Danke Colder leider kann ich damit momentan nicht viel Anfangen deswegen habe ich hier einfach mal ein paar Screenshoots 
- Screen in OG wo jedoch nichts los war (60 FPS)
- 25 Raid folgt noch (falls nötig)



Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Benutzt du eigentlich die 64Bit oder 32Bit Version?


Ich teste momentan die 64Bit Version.


----------



## Xathom (21. April 2012)

Hallo Remaire,

zu deiner Frage weiter oben: 





> Was mich noch interessieren würde ist welche Auswirkungen die Einstellungen Maximale-Vordergrund-FPS & Maximale-Hintergrund-FPS haben.



Mit den Reglern kannst du die maximalen FPS drosseln z.B. bei schnellen Grafikkarten, das ganze hat den Sinn das die Grafikkarten nicht überhitzen wenn sie die ganze Zeit unter vollast laufen würden.
Es gab mal eine Zeit da sind Grafikkarten ala Gforce 9800GTX reihenweise durchgebrannt da diese in einigen Spielen immer max FPS geliefert haben.
Man kann die Regler aber auch dazu nutzen seine FPS zu drosseln um die Hitzeentwicklung der Grafikkarte zu senken = leiserer Lüfter. 

Zu deinen Screenshot im 25er Raid, wie du sicherlich selbst sieht arbeitet deine Grafikkarte hier am Limit wie du sehr schön mit dem Bild aus OG vergleichen kannst auf welchen sie sich langweilt.
Hier hilft nur Grafik runterschrauben.
Meistens reicht schon Schatten- und Wasserdetails auf min. zu stellen.


----------



## eMJay (21. April 2012)

Was für Bilder ich sehe keine aus OG bzw. Raid


----------



## Xathom (21. April 2012)

Im Post über meinem sind Dateien eingefügt mit Logs der GPU Auslastung in Og und im 25er Raid


----------

